# Beans for beginner



## dzikidzik (Nov 19, 2016)

What would You recommend for beginner? I like italian style espresso (double







) I hate sour coffee. Something smooth for begin but no plain


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

dzikidzik said:


> What would You recommend for beginner? I like italian style espresso (double
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rave Italian Job?







)

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/the-italian-job-blend

They have great selections of beans. Also 20% off first orders with free deliver over £25.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Coffee compass and rave roast quite dark.

I called into Roberts and co to buy some white tea for my daughter the other day and whilst there bought some espresso Napoli.

It's a much darker roast than I'm used to but I'm getting excellent results with it as cap and flat white although I think it needs taming a little bit as espresso. This is a very forgiving espresso blend and quite cheap as well. Don't expect anything other than good, freshly roasted beans with a dark chocolate taste that cuts through milk though. I suppose it's uite generic in that way. It's just a good example of an Italian style roast.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If your into Italian Style then Rave's Italian Job is a good place to start.


----------



## dzikidzik (Nov 19, 2016)

MarkT said:


> Rave Italian Job?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You for advice! I'll definitely try this shop. Is there anything else worth for beginner? I would like to order with free delivery and festive time is just about to begin


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

If you go with Raves Italian Job I would suggest you buy another bag of something else to use while you're resting it...A Brazil Fazenda Ouro maybe (I found this good after 3/4 days rest)

Italian Job was the first, non supermarket coffee i bought for espresso. I found it quite harsh tasting at first but very good in flat white/Cappas after 2 weeks resting.

Other roasters are available 

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/black-friday-2kg-sale.html


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No ones aims for sour coffee as a tasting note .

Smooth but not plain generally isn't among a roasters tasting notes . " traditional " Italian espresso will probably be a blend , for containing some robusta to give it they cream and taste experience that you are seeking . Coffee compass blends might also suit your roast profile .


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

dzikidzik said:


> Thank You for advice! I'll definitely try this shop. Is there anything else worth for beginner? I would like to order with free delivery and festive time is just about to begin


Also coffee compass is also good too. I can't comment more as my taste buds have now changed to medium to light roast now as I love the flavours. Started off with dark roast at the beginning of my fresh beans and tried the medium stuff and light stuff. So at the present I go for the taste profile to see if I fancy the taste.









Therefore you have a whole lot of beans and roasters to choose from.


----------

